# red tegu ideas



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 16, 2012)

i am finally getting my birthday present and thats a deposit on a red tegu but are red tegus care different from a Argentine b/w tegu?
also i need help thinking of names i really like the name maroon


----------



## Aardbark (Apr 17, 2012)

Reptilicus


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 17, 2012)

its the same care you are currently giving Monstruo.


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 17, 2012)

Rosso mean red in italian. Nice strong sounding name for a tegu too. congrats! also same care, but i've heard reds like fruit more than others.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 17, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> Rosso mean red in italian. Nice strong sounding name for a tegu too. congrats! also same care, but i've heard reds like fruit more than others.



i love that name im probably gonna name it rosso then


----------



## chelvis (Apr 17, 2012)

Only thing with reds that is different is shedding issues. Reds tend to need more fruit in their diet to help with shedding. Other than that they are about the same as black and whites.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 18, 2012)

chelvis said:


> Only thing with reds that is different is shedding issues. Reds tend to need more fruit in their diet to help with shedding. Other than that they are about the same as black and whites.


i knew they needed more fruit thats why im getting one lol i mainly keep my reptiles that eat more fruit at my moms house and carnivores at my dads house 


another question is im am building my savs cage it was gonna be 8x4x4 can i put a big divider in the middle so both of them get a 4x4x4 and then when one gets big build another cage


----------



## james.w (Apr 18, 2012)

How old is your sav now?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 18, 2012)

Savs and tegus need different humidity, basking spot temperatures and so on. I would simply keep them totally separates. Reds are still carnivores they just eat a bit more fruit. They aren't vegetarians so don't think that.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 18, 2012)

my sav is still a juvie


----------

